# Something just a little different



## Riverdog (Feb 25, 2018)

Not your usual jet boating. 

https://youtu.be/zGD85GVbmEk

Another video from the same guy.



https://youtu.be/S0Ue-a8FWho


----------



## Ozark River Runner (Feb 26, 2018)

That is insane! I would love to try one of those on my rivers...but not to that extreme.


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 26, 2018)

Love watching those videos, just glad I don't have them on my stretch of river. Of course if I had one.........


----------

